

It's time to split Linux in two - snydeq
http://www.infoworld.com/d/data-center/its-time-split-linux-in-two-249704

======
mariuolo
We all know how well it went for Microsoft when they split Windows desktop
from Windows RT while pretending they were one and the same.

Also removing systemd would only create more headaches for developers. For the
packages that are common to desktop and server they would have to support two
init systems.

My conclusion is this guy has no clue what he's talking about.

------
robgibbons
Managing "hundreds and hundreds" of dependencies is a simple task with simple
build scripts. You have a much bigger problem if you're doing things like this
manually. If you want a fine-tuned server version of your distro, chances are
it's out there already anyway.

------
lutusp
The answer is simple -- Linux can achieve this through configuration, not by
splitting it in two. There's no reason for major surgery when simple
configuration choices can achieve the same thing.

------
lazylizard
isn't android the 'desktop' linux and ubuntu server/centos the 'server' linux?
almost?

